# Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

					Phononic hat eine Crowdfunding-Kampagne über Indiegogo gestartet, mit der die Produktion des Kühlers Hex 1.0 finanziert werden soll. Der Doppelturm-CPU-Kühler kommt mit einem 80 mm kleinen Lüfter aus, soll durch den "Silvercore" aber große Luftkühler und auch Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen in Sachen Kühlleistung schlagen können.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*


----------



## Pazox (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

80 mm Lüfter mit 4500 U/min - Dürfte also recht laut sein.

60 Watt Leistungsaufnahme nur für den die Wärmepumpe? Also ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Jemand holt mal wieder die Peltierelemente aus der Mottenkiste, nur warum mit Luft und dann auch noch so schwach? Früher ging es ja noch mit den 180W oder gar 240W Versionen so richtig ab, da hatte die Wakü ordentlich etwas zutun, dafür lagen bei der CPU Minusgrade an. Die Frage ist wer so blöd ist und sich das Teil kauft, 60W sind schon eine ordentliche Hausnummer für einen Kühler und die müssen auchnoch in Form von heißer Luft abgeführt werden, womit sich die Sache für kompakte Gehäuse nicht eignen wird. Ich bin, seit ich mal versucht habe statt eines Kühlschranks so eine Kühlbox mit Peltierelement zu nehmen, davon kuriert, die Box verbrauchte mit 75W Dauerlast soviel wie drei ausgewachsene Kühlschränke!!!

Was mich auch nervt ist das die Kickstarter/Indiegogofinanzierung offenbar nur dazu dient sich Vorbesteller zu sichern und die Werbekampange zu sparen. Früher wurden damit fast auschließlich innovative Projekte gefördert die es sonst nie gegeben hätte, ein Erscheinungstermin im November bedeutet aber das das Ding sich wohl schon irgendwie in Produktion befindet.


----------



## Olstyle (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Hm, ein Peltier dass zu schwach für High-End CPUs ist und eine Kühler/Lüfter Kombination die deutlich zu klein ist um selbst diese Leistung leise  abzuführen? Ich denke nicht, dass ich das brauche.


----------



## Sepulzera (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Captain, welche Aufgabe übernimmt die Wärmepumpe und warum benötigt sie so viel Watt?


----------



## LudwigX (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

MMn ist das nur reines Marketing und dient dazu einige Ahnungslose als Vorbesteller zu gewinnen.  

Ich bin auch mal sehr gespannt wie die Heatpipes ohne Flüssigkeit auskommen sollen


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Niemand hat behauptet dass hier ein Peltier-Element zum Einsatz kommt. Was bei nur 60W Laistungsaufnahme auch kaum sein kann.
Mit 4000 Umdrehungen pro Minute und kompakten Abmaßen wird das vielleicht eher für den Servermarkt interessant, wobei sich dafür noch die Zuverlässigkeit zeigen muss.

Edit:
Bei schnellem Überfliegen der Produktinfos könnte man dennoch zu dem Schluss gelangen dass ein Peltier zum Einsatz kommt. Das kann funktionieren wenn es nicht die gesamte Wärme pumpen muss sondern nur dazu genutzt wird die Temperatur ein wenig zu senken. Interessanter Ansatz, ob er tatsächlich Vorteile bringt muss sich dann in Tests zeigen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



Pazox schrieb:


> 80 mm Lüfter mit 4500 U/min - Dürfte also recht laut sein.
> 
> 60 Watt Leistungsaufnahme nur für den die Wärmepumpe? Also ich weiß ja nicht.



Ich auch nicht.....miserable Werte,wenn man bedenkt das überall jedes Volt eingespart wird (Cpu,Ram,Gpu).....


----------



## dethacc (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Lauter 80mm Quirl und dazu noch bis zu 60 Watt extra heizen, welch Innovation darauf hat jeder gewartet.

Irgendwie muss man ja 500+ Watt Netzteile an den Mann bringen wenn schon Grafikkarten und Prozessoren immer weniger verbrauchen.


----------



## Pu244 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Niemand hat behauptet dass hier ein Peltier-Element zum Einsatz kommt. Was bei nur 60W Laistungsaufnahme auch kaum sein kann.



Dann lies dir einfach mal deren Präsentation durch, ich habe das gemacht.

Und warum sollte es nicht sein können? Es kommt garnichts anderes in Frage da man einen so leistungsfähigen Kompressor garnicht in einem CPU Sockel verstecken könnte.



			
				Phonnonic schrieb:
			
		

> ...we're revolutionizing cooling and heating using SilverCoreTM solid-state technology featuring next generation Thermoelectric (Peltier) devices...



Auch sonst steht da eine menge Blödsinn, bei einem 4970K (88W) ist das Ding gerade mal 10°C kühler als ein normaler Lüfter und leicht besser als eine Kompaktwasserkühlung, mit anderen Worten wenn man das Ding etwas übertaktet ist das Peltierelement überlastet und das Teil stinkt gegen jeden Lüftkühler (selbst den Boxed) ab. Gleichzeitig dürfte der Lüfter für ein wahres Geräuschinferno sorgen, ich hatte mal so einen Lüfter, die hört man durch zwei Türen durch!

Übrigens gab es vor urzeiten (Pentium 4 und Athlon XP) eine israelische Firma die ebenfalls kompakte Kühler mit Peltierelementen hergestellt hat, soviel zum Thema sie wären die ersten und schon damals waren die Dinger Mist.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Mit 4000 Umdrehungen pro Minute und kompakten Abmaßen wird das vielleicht eher für den Servermarkt interessant, wobei sich dafür noch die Zuverlässigkeit zeigen muss.



Genau, 60W für die CPU Kühlung im Servermarkt, wo es auf jedes Watt ankommt, die reißen einem den Kopf ab wenn man mit solchen Schwachsinn kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann lies dir einfach mal deren Präsentation durch, ich habe das gemacht.


In der Indiegogo-Kampagne hatte ich das glatt überlesen, aber dann lag ich mit meinem Verdacht ja richtig.


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Auch wieder wahr. Tja, dann wirds aber eng mit Anwendungsgebieten für den Kühler.
Bei Preisen um die 100$ eher für Enthusiasten geeignet. In dem Bereich könnte aber dann die geringe Wärmepumpleistung schnell zum Problem (bzw. zum sprichwörtlichen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein) werden wenn jemand seine CPU auf 200W und mehr übertaktet hat.


----------



## Ryle (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Bauernfängerei nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Zsinj (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Hört sich mal wieder nach etwas kuriosen an das am Ende keiner braucht. 

Zu laut, zu Stromhungrig, zu teuer. 

 Peltier-Elemente sind hier ein bekannter Irrweg und höchstens für Spezialanwendungen geeignet.


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Man darf das mit den Peltiers nicht verallgemeinern. So wie sie bisher meistens eingesetzt wurden (direkt zwischen CPU und Heatsink so dass die gesamte Wärme durch das Peltier gepumpt werden muss) machen sie tatsächlich nur in Ausnahmefällen Sinn.
Bei diesem Kühler verzichtet man offensichtlich darauf und senkt mit einem kleineren Peltier lediglich die Temperatur in der Nähe des Prozessors ein wenig ab, der Großteil der Wärme wird trotzdem konventionell abgeführt. Das KANN besser funktionieren als die bisherigen Ansätze...

Gabs sowas nicht eh schonmal vor ein paar Jahren? Kann mich dunkel an einen Luftkühler für über 100€ erinnern der auch ein Peltier drin hatte...Ah da, CoolerMaster V10
Cooler Master V10 im Test: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Technik
Das war ja noch nicht der große Wurf. Vielleicht wirds diesmal besser.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meiner leisen Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Brehministrator (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Zumindest alle bisher erschienenen CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element waren Flops. Mal sehen, wie sich dieser schlägt  Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass so ein Peltier-Element selbst noch eine ganze Menge zusätzlicher Abwärme produziert. Um die kalte Seite also kalt zu halten, muss man auf der heißen Seite plötzlich z.B. doppelt so viel Wärme abführen wie ursprünglich von der CPU abgegeben wurde. Meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach lohnen sich Peltier-Elemente nur in Zusammenspiel mit einer starken Wasserkühlung, wenn man Temperaturen unter der Raumtemperatur erreichen möchte.

Energetisch lohnt es sich nie, wenn das Peltier-Element alleine so viel Strom aufnimmt wie die CPU unter Volllast  Das ist und bleibt nur etwas für Nerds.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Rund 100$ dafür?? Da kommt eine gute Wasserkühlung auf den selben Preis und ist wahrscheinlich auch besser.


----------



## marvinj (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Mhh klingt absolut uninteressant. Viel zu teuer, bin mit meinem Macho absolut zufrieden und der ist unter allen Umständen leise. Der verbraucht auch keine 60 Watt...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Rund 100$ dafür?? Da kommt eine gute Wasserkühlung auf den selben Preis und ist wahrscheinlich auch besser.



Eine gute Wasserkühlung kostet deutlich mehr. Für 100$ bekommt man höchstens so all in one komplett zeug. Und da ist keine wirklich gut.


----------



## barmitzwa (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die ersten vier Heatpipes direkt über der CPU, dann kommt das Pelztier und darüber erst die anderen 4 Heatpipes. Sozusagen ist ein Kühlturm direkt für den Prozessor und der andere für die Abwärme des Peltierelements zuständig. Da die Bodenplatten wohl aus Silber besteht (was bekanntlich einen höheren Wärmeleitkoeffizienten als Kupfer hat) und diese Sandwichanordnung zur Anwendung kommt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die Kühlleistung recht gut ausfällt. Das Peltierelement ("Wärmepumpe" lol) wird sicher nicht permanent mitlaufen, sodass es nur unter Volllast zugeschalten wird. 

Der Lüfter mit seinen 4000rpm stößt natürlich etwas sauer auf, aber das ist wohl der Prämisse der kleinen Bauform geschuldet.  
Ansich ist das Teil nur interessant wenn man die CPU in einem Minigehäuse unter Vollast fahren will. Sozusagen wird hier versucht der Nischenmarkt eines Nischenmarktes zu besetzen. Logisch dass man da Crowdfundingplattformen braucht 

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich den Jungs dennoch


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Kühler verzichtet man offensichtlich darauf und senkt mit einem kleineren Peltier lediglich die Temperatur in der Nähe des Prozessors ein wenig ab,.


Ich wäre mit dem Kopf nach vorn aus dem Physikhörsaal rausgeflogen, und hätte mit dem Kinn gebremst, wenn ich einen derartigen physikalischen Unsinn vorgestellt hätte.

Aber Hauptsache neu ... .  

@Phononic: Ein paar gut ausgebildete Mitarbeiter ersparen die Pleite.

P.S.: Es gibt nicht wirklich leise, hochwirksame 80mm Lüfter.

Ein Wärmeleitrohr ohne Flüssigkeit?
Was ist den da drin?
Diamantstaub?


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wäre mit dem Kopf nach vorn aus dem Physikhörsaal rausgeflogen, und hätte mit dem Kinn gebremst, wenn ich einen derartigen physikalischen Unsinn vorgestellt hätte.



Wo genau liegt da mein Denkfehler?


----------



## Interocitor (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Für Leute, die einige der bisherigen TEC Kühler nicht kennen:

Swiftech MC370-2
Swiftech MC370-2 Active Socket Cooler - FrostyTech.com
Swiftech MC370 Socket-370 Peltier Cooler

Cooler Master V10
Cooler Master: V10


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wo genau liegt da mein Denkfehler?


Keine Ahnung.
Das Ding ist laut, heiß und inneffektiv.

Was ist daran *revolutionär*?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Aktuell sehe ich das gleiche Problem wie bei allen Peltier-Elementen: Die Dinger brauchen selber recht viel Strom. Der Kühleffekt, der in diesem Fall auf die CPU wirkt, wird also mit einer verhältnismäßig höheren Erwärmung (bezogen auf die Energie) an anderer Stelle erkauft. Das kann sich lohnen, wenn eine kleine Fläche stark gekühlt werden muss, das heißt unter die Umgebungstemperatur (ich erinnere mich da an die Sensoren der Röntgenspektroskope, die ich mal zusammenbauen durfte) und/oder die Möglichkeit zur schnellen Wärmeabfuhr auf anderem Wege nicht möglich ist.
Selbst oder gerade wenn also die Grafiken bei Indiegogo stimmen bedeutet das, dass woanders im Kühler umso mehr Wärmeenergie abgeführt werden will. Und zwar wie sonst auch an die Umgebung, über Kühllamellen. Was hier ironischerweise mit einem kleineren Kühlkörper möglich sein soll.
Ich würde skeptisch bleiben.


----------



## pizzazz (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

in meinen ohren hört sich diese anordnung mit einer schicht heatpipes unter und einer über dem pelztier gar nicht gut durchdacht an. dazu ein kurzes gedankenexperiment:
- ist das peltier-element aus, dann stellt es einen durchgangswiderstand zu den oberen pipes dar; die unteren müssen die wärme alleine abführen, die oberen können nicht mitmachen, wurden aber angeschafft, sprich, sie liegen brach. ist nicht ganz so tragisch, solange die unteren die wärme der CPU unter wenig last abführen können, aber eben nicht ökonomisch
- ist das peltier-element an und zieht 60W strom, dann sind die oben zusätzlich zu den von unten kommenden sagen wir mal 90W der CPU abzuführen, macht 150W. im worst-case-szenario könnte das peltier-element auf der unterseite durchaus kühler als die luft werden, die durch den kühler geht. in diesem fall würde das peltier-element auch noch wärme aus den unteren pipes zu den oberen befördern. da oben augenscheinlich genausoviele pipes wie unten vorhanden sind und das element nur angeschaltet wird, wenn die unteren für die 90W wärmestrom der CPU nicht ausreichen, dann werden die gleiche anzahl oben die worst case 150+x W schonmal garnicht stemmen können.
- ergo: das ding stellt eine herausforderung für die richtige einstellung des peltieelements dar, deshalb wohl auch die regelung mit der CPU-temperatur als input. bis zu einer bestimmten wärmeproduktion der CPU könnte es klappen, das peltier-element so zu regeln, dass es nicht zuviel wärme in die oberen pipes zieht und den unteren auch noch was übriglässt, aber bei der geringen grösse der kühlfläche und zahl der pipes ist die sache schnell am ende und dann müssen wohl oder übel die lüfter hochdrehen
ich vermute stark, dass ein vergleichbarer kühler (gleiche zahl der heatpipes, gleiche lamellenzahl und -fläche) in vielen einsatzfällen gewinnen wird. das einzige szenario in dem das geregelte pelztier gewinnt ist wenn die cpu immer nur kurzzeitig (<5s) an vollast geht. aber was für eine anwendung wäre das denn?

fazit: der einsatz eines peltierelements zur verbesserung der schwachstelle wärmeübergang CPU -> heatpipes ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn der kühler über dem peltier-element wesentlich größer ausfällt (als ohne), da er die verlustleistung des elements auch noch abführen muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Immerhin werden die Kühler im Reinraum mit Haarnetzpflicht zusammen gebaut und weiße Zittel haben auch alle an, dass müssen Professionals sein!
Jetzt alle auf den Tisch hüpfen und laut Tschakka schreien, dann wird es gut, Physik hin oder her, wir müssen es nur glauben! Und nochmal: Tschakka!


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Das Ding ist laut, heiß und inneffektiv.



Ach so, ich dachte du hättest eine physikalische Erklärung parat warum ich falsch liege.
Wenn du schon so ein schönes Bild gemalt hast wie ich aus der Physikvorlesung fliege...

Dass es laut, heiß und ineffektiv ist weiß man doch noch gar nicht.
Aber die Nische für so ein Produkt, wenn es denn hält was es verspricht, ist verdammt klein.
Nicht-Übertakter sind mit jedem günstigen Luftkühler für 20-30€ besser bedient, auch weil die Temperatur bei der die CPU letztendlich vor sich hindümpelt egal ist.
Extrem-Übertaktern bringt es auch nichts weil sich mit einer starken Wasserkühlung immer noch viel mehr Wärme abführen lässt.
Moderate Übertakter greifen bei einem Gehäuse das groß genug ist besser zu einem hochwertigeren Luftkühler für weniger Geld.
Bleiben also Übertakter mit mini-Gehäusen bei denen die Belüftung gut genug ist die zusätzlich entstehende Wärme aus dem Gehäuse zu bringen.
Und wie gesagt, nur unter der Annahme dass es funktioniert. Ich bin auf Tests gespannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Dass es laut, heiß und ineffektiv ist weiß man doch noch gar nicht.


Doch:
- 60W Verbrauch sind ineffektiv gegenüber 2W eines 140mm Lüfters
- 4500 U/min bedingen erheblich mehr Krach gegenüber 800U/min bei 140mm Lüftern 
- Die abzutransportierende Abwärme sind 60W plus CPU-Leistung, sagen wir für Haswell 150W. Das ergibt mit der gewählten Kühlkörpergröße keinen Sinn, das Temperaturniveau muss hoch sein.

Tiefe Idle Temperaturen könnte man bekommen. Das ist für einen Kühler ja auch das wichtigste Kriterium, oder?


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte du hättest eine physikalische Erklärung parat warum ich falsch liege..


Die Konstruktion ist ein Unding.
Mehrere unsinnige Wärmeübergangsschichten und zusätzliche Materialien erhöhen ganz einfach den Wärmewiderstand.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so ein schönes Bild gemalt hast wie ich aus der Physikvorlesung fliege... .


Ich schrieb, das ich aus dem Hörsaal geflogen wäre.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Dass es laut, heiß und ineffektiv ist weiß man doch noch gar nicht..



Physik, 7. Klasse.




flotus1 schrieb:


> Aber die Nische für so ein Produkt, wenn es denn hält was es verspricht, ist verdammt klein..


Die Größe der Nische ist null.


----------



## Brehministrator (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Größe der Nische ist null.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Es gibt ein paar Leute, die müssen sich diesen Kühler kaufen, damit sie dann überall in ihrem Freundeskreis erzählen können, sie hätten einen hyper-modernen CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Elementen. Aber das wird wohl nicht ausreichen, um kostendeckend zu sein, da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## flotus1 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Respekt, in der siebten Klasse hab ich den ersten Hauptsatz noch nicht verstanden.
Aber gut, ich warte dann lieber auf Tests.


----------



## cryon1c (24. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Wieso gibt es solche Sachen?
Ohne OC braucht man diesen kühler nicht. 
Mit OC braucht man diesen Kühler auch nicht, da man beim OC auf entsprechend große Gehäuse mit WaKü oder großen Kühlern setzt. 
Das Ding wird so laut sein, da kannste nicht mehr daneben stehen. Dazu frisst das noch Strom, wer braucht das bitte?
Auch im Server-Bereich kann ich mir das Teil nicht vorstellen...


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Peltierelemente nutzt man ja eigentlich nur, wenn man ne sehr kleine Fläche kühlen will. Durch den Heatspeater ist aber die  ja eigentlich groß genug, zumal ja dann noch ein Übertragungsmedium mehr im System drin ist. Würde eigentlich wenn nur bei ner geköpften CPU sinn machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

60W damit könnte man eine vernünftige Wakü verbauen und hätte noch genug für eine Tassenheizung übrig. Strom kommt zwar aus der Steckdose aber kostet Geld und wer will ein Düsentriebwerk im Rechner überhaupt noch haben? In meinen Augen 30 Jahre zu spät


----------



## Pu244 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 60W damit könnte man eine vernünftige Wakü verbauen und hätte noch genug für eine Tassenheizung übrig. Strom kommt zwar aus der Steckdose aber kostet Geld und wer will ein Düsentriebwerk im Rechner überhaupt noch haben? In meinen Augen 30 Jahre zu spät



1985 hatten die CPUs meistens noch nicht einmal Alukühlkörper, das Ding ist einfach in jeder Zeit teurer Schrott.


----------



## wurstkuchen (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 60W damit könnte man eine vernünftige Wakü verbauen und hätte noch genug für eine Tassenheizung übrig. Strom kommt zwar aus der Steckdose aber kostet Geld und wer will ein Düsentriebwerk im Rechner überhaupt noch haben? In meinen Augen 30 Jahre zu spät



Es gibt keine vernünftigen Wakus.


----------



## Pu244 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Es gibt keine vernünftigen Wakus.




Klar gibt es die, nur dafür muß man selbst Hand anlegen


----------



## Killermarkus81 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es die, nur dafür muß man selbst Hand anlegen



Das war glaub ich auch auf AiO Wasserkühlung bezogen,ansonsten wäre die Aussage natürlich quatsch!

Ich muss zugegeben, ich bin erst jetzt wieder auf die Peltierelement Idee aufmerksam geworden und mich ernsthaft gefragt warum es diesbezüglich noch keine Lösungen auf dem Markt gibt.
Der wesentliche Vorteil in meinen Augen ist das keine Geräusche entstehen.
Ich überlege schon lange wie ich die Wassertemperatur um ein paar Grad runter bekommen könnte.solche Elemente am AGB mit gutem Wärmeübergang angebracht könnten die Lösung sein die idealerweise Temperatur geregelt anspringen.
Allerdings vermute ich stark das die Kühlleistung relativ schwach,dafür der Verbrauch relativ hoch ist.
Sonst wären ja schon andere schlaue Köpfe vor mir drauf gekommen.
Vielleicht bastel ich mir zu Weihnachten mal einen beschriebenen Versuchsaufbau...die Elemente sind ja nicht wirklich teuer!
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema hätte.


----------



## BxBender (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Hm, sauteuer, saulaut (bis zu 48db?!), nur Intel. Nö, dann nicht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Da haben sich die Marketing Bullshitters mal wieder gefunden und suchen Deppen die ihnen Geld geben. Ich testete vor einigen Jahren so einen MACS Kühler ( dieses Modell: https://www.hartware.de/review_590.html ) im Endeffekt konnte der Kühler in keinem Bereich überzeugen und flog wieder raus (zu laut, zu heiß, und belegte einen zusätzlichen Steckplatz)


----------



## flotus1 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Das Konzept mag ja auf den ersten Blick nicht vollends überzeugen.
Und ich bin ja auch einer der von Berufs wegen zuerst die Probleme sieht.
Aber nichs für ungut, wenn es nach manchen Bedenkenträgern hier ginge wäre das Rad noch nicht erfunden. Einfach mal anderen Lösungen eine Chance geben, manchmal wird man dann überrascht.
*duckundweg*


----------



## Pu244 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Das Konzept mag ja auf den ersten Blick nicht vollends überzeugen.
> Und ich bin ja auch einer der von Berufs wegen zuerst die Probleme sieht.
> Aber nichs für ungut, wenn es nach manchen Bedenkenträgern hier ginge wäre das Rad noch nicht erfunden. Einfach mal anderen Lösungen eine Chance geben, manchmal wird man dann überrascht.
> *duckundweg*



Es geht einfach um prinzipielle Probleme und das hier ist so wie ein viereckiges Rad, es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, das kannst du noch so toll konstruieren und die besten Materialien verwenden. Das Peltierelement ist einfach zu Schwach um einen Sinn zu ergeben. Temperaturen unter 0°C sind die Domäne der Peltierelemente, da müssen größere Kalieber ran und die gibt es bis 240W (auch mehr) und die müssen mit einer starken Wakü kombiniert werden. Wobei Peltierelemente ein Problem mit den Engiesparmodi haben dürften, die Saugen ja die Wärme ab und kühlen zur Not auchmal unter die -100°C, was entweder zu Kondenswasser führt oder die CPU und das Board langfristig zerstört.


----------



## flotus1 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Mit einem Aftermarket-Kühler unter Raumtemperatur zu kühlen würde nur einen riesen Haufen Reklamationen und Schadenersatzansprüche nach sich ziehen. Das kann gar nicht das Ziel sein. Deshalb floss sicher ein Teil der Entwicklungszeit auch in die Temperaturregelung.
Und ein größeres Peltierelement das über 100K Temperaturdifferenz schafft habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Healrox (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Mit einem Aftermarket-Kühler unter Raumtemperatur zu kühlen würde nur einen riesen Haufen Reklamationen und Schadenersatzansprüche nach sich ziehen.


Warum???

Wenn ich dran denk, das mein Macho passiv im Gehäuseluftstrom hängt und ich noch nie Wärmeprobleme hatte, frage ich mich, warum ich so einen neuen Kühler kaufen sollte?


----------



## flotus1 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Wegen der dann nahezu unvermeidlichen Kondensation.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. September 2015)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Das war glaub ich auch auf AiO Wasserkühlung bezogen,ansonsten wäre die Aussage natürlich quatsch!
> 
> Ich muss zugegeben, ich bin erst jetzt wieder auf die Peltierelement Idee aufmerksam geworden und mich ernsthaft gefragt warum es diesbezüglich noch keine Lösungen auf dem Markt gibt.
> Der wesentliche Vorteil in meinen Augen ist das keine Geräusche entstehen.
> ...



Gerade bei einer Wasserkühlung sind größere Radiatoren die effektivere Methode zur Temperaturreduktion. Bereits bei wenigen Kelvin Temperaturdifferenz zwischen warmer und kalter Seite verbraucht ein Peltier typischerweise das doppelte oder mehr der zu pumpenden Wärmeleistung. Die an die Raumluft abzuführende Wärme steigt also auf 300%, die Temperatur der abgebenden Fläche aber fast gar nicht, so dass die Flächeneffizienz von Kühlkörpern/Radiatoren kaum verbessert wird. Bei konstanter Lautheit müsste man also die Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung verdreifachen – und wenn man den Platz dafür hat, braucht man erst gar kein Peltier.


----------



## Vicblau (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

E3 2016: Phononic Unveils Hex 2.0 Thermoelectric Cooler | Custom PC Review


----------



## Chimera (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Phononic Hex 1.0: Silvercore soll CPU-Kühler revolutionieren*

Kann es sein, dass es wohl wieder so ein Flopprojekt sein wird wie damals der Danamics Super Leggera? Der war innovativ, die Kühlleistung brachial, aber das Power Booster soff zusätzlich Strom und wurde dabei auch noch verdammt heiss, weshalb man die Kühlrippen nach aussen verlegen musst. Und das Teil war dann auch noch teurer als so mancher high-end Lukü. Naja, war so ein Erfolg, dass es die Firma heute gar nicht mehr gibt.
Die Peltierstory wurde ja in den letzten 10 Jahren (oder gar mehr) oft genug durchgekaut. Sei es von CoolerMaster mit dem V10 oder dann bei den AiO Waküs durch CoolIt, doch richtig durchgesetzt hat sich bis heute... gar nix von dem Zeug. Und dann noch mit so nem Turbolüfterchen, naja. Ok, nur weil er bis 4000 U/min dreht, muss er nicht zwangsläufig laut sein, in den meisten Fällen sind sie es aber dann doch.
Naja, werden wohl trotzdem genügend Leutchen finden, die das Teil mitfinanzieren werden, da bin ich mir sicher  Wenn ich da an die Amis denke, denen Lautstärke sooooo was von egal ist, solange es gut kühlt...


----------

